# OK, Who has a plan of action for the COVID-19?



## jar546

We have had several department head meetings and some municipal closures of some activities in the muni but is anyone closed down?


----------



## ICE

jar546 said:


> is anyone closed down?



We are getting close.  I am on the sidelines.  There is talk of doing some virtual inspections from home.  Re-roof, electrical panels, furnace and AC, drywall, insulation, small framing jobs like additions and garages.  Oh and smoke & co alarms.

While I’m not impressed with virtual inspection; it may come down to that or nothing.  I think pictures would be better than a video that I can’t rewind.  That would give me time to do an inspection.


----------



## cda

Fire side

No annuals for awhile

Do new construction, new businesses, complaints

Study the code book in the office, when no work


----------



## fatboy

As of end of business today, we have shut down most of our buildings to public access. My question to the City Manager will be; When do I stop sending my staff into 40-50 inspection sites? We have close public access to buildings, but we are sending the folks out into the public???

BTW, I am one of the naysayers, I think we are overacting, compared to usual one or two year flu strains that will, or would have, killed us all.


----------



## cda

fatboy said:


> As of end of business today, we have shut down most of our buildings to public access. My question to the City Manager will be; When do I stop sending my staff into 40-50 inspection sites? We have close public access to buildings, but we are sending the folks out into the public???
> 
> BTW, I am one of the naysayers, I think we are overacting, compared to usual one or two year flu strains that will, or would have, killed us all.




But you normally do not interact with that many people at a job site or you can limit it,,,

Plus implement “ personal  Social distancing“


----------



## Keystone

I am 3rd Party. 

We have notified all of our municipalities and as many contractors as possible;
Not accepting office walk ins, requesting email, fax or mail service delivery of plans or revisions.  
Staff is now asking callers if anyone is experiencing flu like symptoms when an interior inspection is scheduled. More prevalent on residential inspections then commercial.


----------



## ICE

Keystone said:


> Staff is now asking callers if anyone is experiencing flu like symptoms when an interior inspection is scheduled. More prevalent on residential inspections then commercial.



I have had occasions where the person that answered the door was obviously sick.  I refuse to enter when that happens.  More thn once the person called the office to complain that they took a day off work for this and demanding that I come back.  I once had a final inspection where I had to see all of the smoke alarms......one bedroom door was closed and I asked to enter but was told no because the person that was in there is quarantined with TB.  That upset me.  I'm pretty sure that they figured that out.

The point is that you have to not trust people to understand the danger, tell the truth, or care about your safety.

People can be shedding the virus for days before any symptoms manifest.

I hear the statements: "So the flu kills many thousands of Americans every year so what's the big deal about less than 100?" ..... "The Covid-19 mortality rate is ten times that of the flu." .....  "If it takes off the medical establishment will be overwhelmed quickly.  People would be expiring in tents set up at hospital parking lots."   

Fatboy, When Dr. Oz says it's bad the whole world listens.


----------



## cda

I think I am going to do a covid free news weekend.

There is just to much overload this past week, besides I am out of toilet paper


----------



## TheCommish

reasonableness and common sense need to prevail, not panic and hysteria


----------



## ICE

My sister sent me a note that says: "Some people are not shaking hands because of the Coronavirus.  I'm not shaking hands because everyone is out of toilet paper."


----------



## Keystone

ICE said:


> I have had occasions where the person that answered the door was obviously sick.  I refuse to enter when that happens.  More thn once the person called the office to complain that they took a day off work for this and demanding that I come back.  I once had a final inspection where I had to see all of the smoke alarms......one bedroom door was closed and I asked to enter but was told no because the person that was in there is quarantined with TB.  That upset me.  I'm pretty sure that they figured that out.
> 
> The point is that you have to not trust people to understand the danger, tell the truth, or care about your safety.
> 
> People can be shedding the virus for days before any symptoms manifest.
> 
> I hear the statements: "So the flu kills many thousands of Americans every year so what's the big deal about less than 100?" ..... "The Covid-19 mortality rate is ten times that of the flu." .....  "If it takes off the medical establishment will be overwhelmed quickly.  People would be expiring in tents set up at hospital parking lots."
> 
> Fatboy, When Dr. Oz says it's bad the whole world listens.



Agree and we have been told from our first day on the job and reminded during this specific instance, we have the right to respectfully refuse an inspection or make a judgement call for other reasonable arrangements as deemed situationally necessary.


----------



## ICE

I quit shaking hands ten years ago.  When people complain about me, and so many have, they say that I am rude because I refused to shake hands.  “Who does he think he is?”  “He’s too good to touch me?”  “He thinks he’s better than the rest of us.”  Quite often I wasn’t even them that I snubbed but an employee. That’s when I hear “He needs to apologize.”

I have been known to hit the blue room before greeting the hefe.......then stick my hand out like I’m eager to put germs on his.  The sly grin gives me away.

The last day that I worked a contractor walked towards me with his hand outstretched.  I pointed to a spot ten feet away and said “Stand over there”.....and he did it.


----------



## cda

Been unplugged from news since Friday PM, been nice, might keep it up for awhile


----------



## tmurray

We have business continuity plans in place for all services that have been identified as essential. Closed most municipal facilities. 

We are still doing inspections.

Next steps: no walk-ins and no contractors on site for inspections.

For those thinking this is just a bad flu, Italy did not respond adequately for the same reason 1 month ago and here are their numbers as of today:

Confirmed infected: 24,747
Deaths: 1,809
Recovered: 2,335
Active: 20,603

That means their death rate right now is 44%, due to exhausted medical personnel and equipment. 

Worst case scenario for over preparing is that you look stupid. Worst case scenario for under preparing is people die.


----------



## rktect 1

Is anyone else here required to do FEMA Nims training?


----------



## tmurray

rktect 1 said:


> Is anyone else here required to do FEMA Nims training?


We do the Canadian equivalent, which is very similar. I have ICS 100, 200, and 300.


----------



## Pcinspector1

ICE said:


> I have been known to hit the blue room before greeting the hefe.......then stick my hand out like I’m eager to put germs on his. The sly grin gives me away.



Ice, next time when your in the facility, grab some of those white breath mints from the tray on the left and give them out to your buds!


----------



## ICE

As of today all of our buildings are closed to the public.  All employees are instructed to practice social distancing within the office as well as out in public.  The social distance is six feet which is too far yet not far enough.  Tomorrow will bring more restrictions. 

As for myself, I haven't left home for 11 days.


----------



## mark handler

rktect 1 said:


> Is anyone else here required to do FEMA Nims training?


Yes
Also CERT


----------



## Rick18071

Was on the PA turnpike near Philly this morning. Hardly any traffic. Lot's of things shut down, malls, schools, sports, theaters. Still inspecting but any meetings are to be on line.


----------



## mtlogcabin

tmurray said:


> That means their death rate right now is 44%,


Confirmed infected: 24,747
Deaths: 1,809
No it is less than 1%


----------



## classicT

tmurray said:


> For those thinking this is just a bad flu, Italy did not respond adequately for the same reason 1 month ago and here are their numbers as of today:
> 
> Confirmed infected: 24,747
> Deaths: 1,809
> Recovered: 2,335
> Active: 20,603
> 
> That means their death rate right now is 44%, due to exhausted medical personnel and equipment.
> 
> Worst case scenario for over preparing is that you look stupid. Worst case scenario for under preparing is people die.





mtlogcabin said:


> Confirmed infected: 24,747
> Deaths: 1,809
> No it is less than 1%


Ok, so neither of these numbers are accurate depictions of reality.

In TMurray's defense, his math is right; however, the denominator (recovered) is grossly underestimated because of cases not reported (i.e. those that did not require hospitalization and have recovered).

MtLogCabin, your math is utilizing the total number of confirmed infected as the denominator; this is wrong, as these people have neither recovered nor died. Thus we do not know what category to put them in.

*For both of you, please be considerate of what you are posting.* Re-posting or generating information that is not properly vetted is irresponsible and should be avoided.


----------



## ICE

I came up with a mortality rate of 7.3%.

And just to be sure I asked my wife.


----------



## classicT

ICE said:


> I came up with a mortality rate of 7.3%.
> 
> And just to be sure I asked my wife.


Based upon TMurray's numbers....

1809 / (1809 + 2335) = 0.4365 = 44%

As per my post, this is not an accurate determination. The math is right, but the methodology is horribly wrong.


----------



## ICE

24747 cases that resulted in 1809 deaths.  1809 is 7.3% of 24747.


----------



## Keystone

rktect 1 said:


> Is anyone else here required to do FEMA Nims training?



Not required but have taken numerous courses few years back.  Was gearing up toward an Emergency Management Associates Degree but went a different direction, Test out at Fredericksburg College in MD.


----------



## Keystone

Rick18071 said:


> Was on the PA turnpike near Philly this morning. Hardly any traffic. Lot's of things shut down, malls, schools, sports, theaters. Still inspecting but any meetings are to be on line.



Driving today was great with bare minimum traffic, zipping around. I mean practiced cautious and obedient driving....


----------



## Keystone

Social distancing has also been added to our Covid19 plan. We also received gloves.


----------



## TheCommish

Our town buildings were close to the public today, work from home if appropriate,  stay away from the public, do business by phone, email, and web page


----------



## jar546

Ty J. said:


> Based upon TMurray's numbers....
> 
> 1809 / (1809 + 2335) = 0.4365 = 44%
> 
> As per my post, this is not an accurate determination. The math is right, but the methodology is horribly wrong.



Until those infected are either alive or dead after the virus takes its course, the current, overall numbers are not as relevant.  If there are 24,000 people currently with the virus which has not resolved, then we have to wait until they are either dead or a survivor to determine the actual mortality rate.


----------



## tmurray

jar546 said:


> Until those infected are either alive or dead after the virus takes its course, the current, overall numbers are not as relevant.  If there are 24,000 people currently with the virus which has not resolved, then we have to wait until they are either dead or a survivor to determine the actual mortality rate.


To be fair to everyone, we will likely never know the actual mortality rate. To Ty. J's point, the actual number of those suffering are likely under reported due to lack of testing. We will likely never know how many are/were truly infected, but this is all simply a theory as there is no data one way or the other. Here, everyone displaying symptoms are being tested. Those without life threatening complications are being sent home for self-isolation. I would image most countries that provide healthcare would be similar. Now, Italy's system is completely overwhelmed, so I doubt they are even bothering with testing anymore. 

My understanding is that in the US most people only go to the hospital if it is absolutely necessary due to the cost. Most of the rest of the developed world has healthcare, so their behavior is likely to be different than Americans.


----------



## steveray

We closed our Town Hall to the public, trying to figure out how to keep "important" inspections going....


----------



## mtlogcabin

We are open and doing new construction inspections. We are not going into homes for water heater or furnace change outs. We are trying out "virtual inspections" for the change outs. We ask the contractors to either face time us and we will walk them through what to show us or video it and send it to us for review. 

85% of the time when we show up for a new construction inspection there is no one on the job.


----------



## jar546

Town hall is closed to the public but operating.  The only way to access your needs in town hall is with an appointment.  My building department is a separate building and we are open with limited access.  Only one person at a time in our office, the others can wait outside.


----------



## classicT

ICE said:


> 24747 cases that resulted in 1809 deaths.  1809 is 7.3% of 24747.





jar546 said:


> Until those infected are either alive or dead after the virus takes its course, the current, overall numbers are not as relevant.  If there are 24,000 people currently with the virus which has not resolved, then we have to wait until they are either dead or a survivor to determine the actual mortality rate.


ICE, Jar beat me to the explanation. 

Can't calculate mortality rate if 1) number of known infected is inaccurate, and 2) if virus has not run its complete course, i.e. those sick have not recovered or perished, then they can not be used to calculate mortality rate.


----------



## mark handler

Ty J. said:


> ICE, Jar beat me to the explanation.
> Can't calculate mortality rate if 1) number of known infected is inaccurate, and 2) if virus has not run its complete course, i.e. those sick have not recovered or perished, then they can not be used to calculate mortality rate.


Without testing Everyone there can never be a accurate mortality rate. We will never Know how many are infected. There are many, many out there that are infected and they do not know. Some will run it's course without any symptoms. Mary Mallon, also known as Typhoid Mary. She did not know she was a carrier.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Every country the numbers are different some like the US are on the rise and some are stagnant 
World wide there is currently a 43% recovery rate, a 1% death rate and the remaining 56% infected and unknown what the outcome will be for them. Is this serious? Yes. Are we going overboard? Maybe, Maybe not if it keeps it from becoming a pandemic

Below is a link to a world wide map prepared and updated buy John Hopkins. Interesting to look at and see the actual numbers

https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## jar546

mtlogcabin said:


> Every country the numbers are different some like the US are on the rise and some are stagnant
> World wide there is currently a 43% recovery rate, a 1% death rate and the remaining 56% infected and unknown what the outcome will be for them. Is this serious? Yes. Are we going overboard? Maybe, Maybe not if it keeps it from becoming a pandemic
> 
> Below is a link to a world wide map prepared and updated buy John Hopkins. Interesting to look at and see the actual numbers
> 
> https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6



Great find.  Thank you.


----------



## ICE

jar546 said:


> Great find.  Thank you.


When you click on the link you need to refresh the site after it opens.

The fact that the USA hasn't been testing tosses our numbers out.  Apparently we are not able to test but South Korea has tested more than 250,000.  This is news akin to Disney and their alligators.


----------



## jar546

Some municipalities that surround us are starting to close down all services.  Some condos are closing down all construction (interior remodels).  This is certainly uncharted territory on a global scale.


----------



## JCraver

Business as usual here for now, but the end is coming I think.  Almost every town around us has limited or stopped services and inspections.  I expect to be an on-call employee starting next week.  But maybe not.  Who knows??


----------



## tmurray

We just closed public services effective this morning. I am working from home and performing site inspections with additional PPE and are asking contractors to either remove themselves from the site or maintain social distancing. Our public health authority has indicated this outbreak is expected to last for between 8-10 weeks.


----------



## steveray

What are you using for additional PPE?


----------



## Keystone

Starting to see daily work disruptions now. Sub-Contractors for bldrs closing down, handful of municipalities shutting offices and having people work from home so that is slow inspections down. Many municipal offices closed doors to the general public.  
A few bldg suppliers offering text, call, or email ahead only pick up services.


----------



## fatboy

Been to friggen busy to stop in. We have closed all city buildings down for access by the public, or non-essential employees. 

I am the only body physically present in the office. 

Permit Tech, Plan Reviewers working from home (all electronic submittals and reviews), Inspectors (again electronically) divvy up inspections and do them, go home. No inspections performed on interiors of occupied structures, only exterior inspections, or unoccupied spaces, with access from the exterior. 

Any non-working hours are back-filled with paid administrative leave.

For now..........

We'll see where this thing goes.........


----------



## jar546

fatboy said:


> Been to friggen busy to stop in. We have closed all city buildings down for access by the public, or non-essential employees.
> 
> I am the only body physically present in the office.
> 
> Permit Tech, Plan Reviewers working from home (all electronic submittals and reviews), Inspectors (again electronically) divvy up inspections and do them, go home. No inspections performed on interiors of occupied structures, only exterior inspections, or unoccupied spaces, with access from the exterior.
> 
> Any non-working hours are back-filled with paid administrative leave.
> 
> For now..........
> 
> We'll see where this thing goes.........



I hope we get more info like this to see what others are doing.


----------



## fatboy

In Colorado, Larimer County, Weld County, doing the same. Boulder County and Boulder have more restrictions, and Gunnison County even more.


----------



## tmurray

steveray said:


> What are you using for additional PPE?



N95 masks, nitrile gloves, and clean suits. Using these as needed depending on the exposure risk. We perform inspections of dangerous and unsightly buildings, so we had all of this already on hand.


----------



## Keystone

To reduce personal contact we are now trying FaceTime for minor inspections such as slab, wallboard and others at each inspectors discretion. No videos will be accepted due to the ability to limit what is shown and sometimes uploading is slow.


----------



## Keystone

tmurray said:


> N95 masks, nitrile gloves, and clean suits. Using these as needed depending on the exposure risk. We perform inspections of dangerous and unsightly buildings, so we had all of this already on hand.



I also have those same items on hand.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Pretty much the same as fatboy. We stopped all fire life safety and VRBO annual inspections.


----------



## Keystone

Pennsylvania just about shut down. 

https://www.abc27.com/news/local/ha...-of-non-life-sustaining-businesses-statewide/


----------



## Builder Bob

Boston MAss shut down construction on Monday - Talks of stopping construction in New Jersey, California, with North Carolina and South Carolina Contemplating it - We tend to be about 6 days behind what happens in Mass/ New York


----------



## jar546

Any further updates from any of your municipalities?


----------



## mtlogcabin

IT is issuing laptops to clerical staff so they can work from home. They will be able to do everything but process a credit card for payment. Each department will keep 2 or 3 people at city hall to do the task that cannot be done remotely.
Installed a drop box outside so people can drop off payments or documents that cannot be done electronically.


----------



## ICE

California is under a "stay at home" order that people are ignoring.  Public works is considered an essential function of government so the building inspectors are still performing inspections...... the bulk of which should be virtual.  

I just don't know how the PW administration can be so shortsighted.  What there is about construction that deems it to be essential escapes me.  I understand a need to review the work done to date for such things as gas appliances and electrical panels, most everything else can wait and no new work should be done. 

Nevada has closed the casinos.


----------



## Pcinspector1

mtlogcabin said:


> IT is issuing laptops to clerical staff so they can work from home. They will be able to do everything but process a credit card for payment. Each department will keep 2 or 3 people at city hall to do the task that cannot be done remotely.
> Installed a drop box outside so people can drop off payments or documents that cannot be done electronically.



Real similar here, half the work force is at home working and half at work, communicating by email and requesting photo evidence of re-inspections. Can issue permits remotely. Answering emails, so far it's working similar to a tornado situation off site.

We were prepared, and administration is on top of changing conditions. Providing our residents with as much as we can and trying to protect our workforce.

When I heard last night on the news that CA was in a "Stay at Home" mode, I just shook my head. Are you sure that's even possible?


----------



## ICE

LA County has announced that the only people that will be tested for Covid-19 are those that are hospitalized. The idea behind this is that everyone with any symptoms should assume that they have Covid-19.....and everybody that is symptom free should assume that they have Covid-19.
An addition to the list of at risk people is anyone that is confined to a wheelchair.


----------



## jar546

ICE said:


> LA County has announced that the only people that will be tested for Covid-19 are those that are hospitalized. The idea behind this is that everyone with any symptoms should assume that they have Covid-19.....and everybody that is symptom free should assume that they have Covid-19.
> An addition to the list of at risk people is anyone that is confined to a wheelchair.


Thanks for the update


----------



## JCraver

We locked the door to City Hall.  Visitors/ inspections/ etc. by appointment only.  I'm technically "on call", but since I'm the only one here who does what I do, well, that doesn't really work.  Today is the first day, so we'll see how it goes.  If I can schedule everybody who wants an inspection for the same block of hours every day (or every other) then I might, maybe, get to work from home some.  My contractors are spoiled though because they've never had to wait for me for an inspection.  Going to be interesting..


----------



## inspecterbake

I work for a third party and they laid everyone off till further notice.


----------



## Rick18071

We are only inspecting electrical services. We can do plan reviews if we have any at home. This week I was told i was only getting paid for 24 hours. They want me to use vacation time for the rest. I rather not use my vacation time, I want to save it for vacations (when you can go somewhere). Can my company make me use my vacation time?


----------



## Pcinspector1

Rick, that doesn't smell right to me.


----------



## tmurray

Sounds like they are breaking all kinds of labour laws there...


----------



## jar546

We are still doing inspections.  All new permits must be submitted through the online portal.  You have to call to pickup permits and make an appointment.  Staff is split up to 20 hour weeks so cut the exposure time in half.


----------



## Keystone

inspecterbake said:


> I work for a third party and they laid everyone off till further notice.



What state are you in?


----------



## Keystone

Rick18071 said:


> We are only inspecting electrical services. We can do plan reviews if we have any at home. This week I was told i was only getting paid for 24 hours. They want me to use vacation time for the rest. I rather not use my vacation time, I want to save it for vacations (when you can go somewhere). Can my company make me use my vacation time?



I would file a claim for partial unemployment and writ HR or boss or both and advise you do not want vacation time used and you are filing a partial unemployment claim.


----------



## linnrg

Officially working from home. Could not remember the password for this site but luckily found it.  Not sure what is going to happen for how long. I suspect the contracting people to get hit just as equal so may trend to less inspections in upcoming days.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for the discussions, guys.  Keep it up.  Doing a lot of work in code education for contractors and specifically deck builders through my work with NADRA.org, I am getting inquires from our nation's self-employed deck builders about what to do.  Concerned as they may be about the virus, they are also concerned for next month's bills.  16 years ago, I was one of these builders living month to month with two new babies.  If they can work and the owner will let them, I can't fault them for doing their work...without the help of the building department.  I am writing a very difficult blog now to the deck builders about what they should do between now and when normalcy returns.  Thank you for the information you are sharing here.

I ask you to be open-minded when things return to normal and the work done is your absence is up for discussion.


----------



## conarb

Construction is considered "essential" here, I suppose because of the extreme shortages and homelessness:



			
				East Bay Times said:
			
		

> The coronavirus pandemic has created confusion, delays and uncertainty in housing projects around the Bay Area, despite a crushing need for new homes from an industry deemed essential to work through the regional lock-down.
> 
> Shutdowns in local government offices have distanced city planners and inspectors from developers, making the already sometimes Byzantine development process more complicated. Staff in Bay Area cities are shifting as many development functions as possible online. Residential builders and small contractors are struggling to understand and adapt to the variety of new work policies and limits forced on local governments by the coronavirus.
> 
> The region’s housing crisis, already hampered by high land costs, a lengthy local process and environmental regulations, is getting a roundhouse from the pandemic.¹



I'd read the whole thing since the reporters have checked with several cities, as usual the holdups are in the building departments.

¹ https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2020/0...w-bay-area-home-construction-future-projects/


----------



## Keystone

Rick18071 said:


> We are only inspecting electrical services. We can do plan reviews if we have any at home. This week I was told i was only getting paid for 24 hours. They want me to use vacation time for the rest. I rather not use my vacation time, I want to save it for vacations (when you can go somewhere). Can my company make me use my vacation time?



Rick, I looked into this and if your company has an established written policy that you must use vacation, sick, PTO, before anything else then it’s perfectly legal from a company standpoint. Remember, Pa. is a right to work state!


----------



## inspecterbake

Keystone said:


> What state are you in?


PA


----------



## my250r11

We are still business as usually except office is locked & by appointment only. Inspections were already by appointment. We are to use our best judgement and if we feel we don't need to go inside we don't. Did a garage to bedroom framing thru the window yesterday. We have very little PPE on hand. They are talking of keeping office hours  from 7-7 starting the 10th of April. Rotating shifts to keep our 40 hrs. for now. We have no online services yet as we haven't finished our new software yet. We will email what we can and can only take payments in office. As others have said as of now construction is considered essential.


----------



## Paul Sweet

Schools and colleges in Virginia are closed, with instruction on-line.  Most staff are working from home, but some are coming into the office now & then.  We're doing more teleconferencing, although every now & then we still have to go out in the field to observe how a construction project is proceeding.  Contractors doing renovation work are happy because they don't have to work around occupied classrooms, so a couple projects are getting ahead of schedule.

Most A/E firms and other government agencies are doing a lot of teleworking.  Productivity is down and it takes longer to get many things done.  On the other hand, traffic and parking hassles are greatly reduced!


----------



## jar546

I have the building department and code enforcement staff on a modified schedule, planning and zoning working from home and I am in full time.  All inspections are outsourced to a 3rd party to minimize me bringing anything back to the building.  We are getting close to a shutdown based on the numbers.  Some towns around us and one larger city closed down.


----------



## steveray

Glenn said:


> Thanks for the discussions, guys.  Keep it up.  Doing a lot of work in code education for contractors and specifically deck builders through my work with NADRA.org, I am getting inquires from our nation's self-employed deck builders about what to do.  Concerned as they may be about the virus, they are also concerned for next month's bills.  16 years ago, I was one of these builders living month to month with two new babies.  If they can work and the owner will let them, I can't fault them for doing their work...without the help of the building department.  I am writing a very difficult blog now to the deck builders about what they should do between now and when normalcy returns.  Thank you for the information you are sharing here.
> 
> I ask you to be open-minded when things return to normal and the work done is your absence is up for discussion.



As long as all the framing is viewable at the end, that really shouldn't be an issue for the deck guys....Facetime has been working well for us for not too complicated inspections...


----------



## ADAguy

conarb said:


> Construction is considered "essential" here, I suppose because of the extreme shortages and homelessness:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd read the whole thing since the reporters have checked with several cities, as usual the holdups are in the building departments.
> 
> ¹ https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2020/0...w-bay-area-home-construction-future-projects/



California DSA is considered essential services, as such school construction continues with daily inspections, EPR being done at home with Bluebeam, public counters closed but limited appointments being made. 
At issue is Governor's direction that those of us over 65 with diabetes, heart or lung issues not to come in but what if they are viewed as essential workers? HR has not faced this issue before with regards to use of vacation/personal leave time if not allowed to come into office.


----------



## fatboy

With CO's shutdown, I was told to work remotely. What a PITA, but I will make it work. have been going non-stop since around 7:00 this morning, keep thinking I can knock off anytime. still here at the dining room table. Going to have the inspectors try out some virtual inspections tomorrow, using Zoom or FaceTime, see how that goes.


----------



## Pcinspector1

fatboy 
I'm a week ahead of you, doing the same.

I accepted a video of a GFCI working in a bathroom that I had been in so the contractor thought that was great. The video showed him inserting the tester and the correct lights were on and he tripped the tester and reset the receptacle.


----------



## ICE

Today I did a virtual inspection.  It was a followup correction inspection.  There were 13 corrections from the first inspection for a 400 amp residential service with six sub-panels.  Today's inspection resulted in two corrections. The house is 9000 square feet with 12 bedrooms and 12 bathrooms.  The contractor used an IPhone and I used an IPad.  It took about 45 minutes and I was satisfied that it was a competent inspection.  I really do not have confidence that a first inspection can be relied upon over the airwaves.

If I am going to make a habit of this I think I'll need a iPad Pro with it's bigger display.


----------



## ADAguy

a high speed connection and use of a shared softwear such as BlueBeam are key. Which softwear are you all using?


----------



## jar546

I am a bluebeam fan and even started a Bluebeam section on this forum.  For the town, we use SmartGov.  I think we will be replacing it soon, however.


----------



## ADAguy

jar546 said:


> I am a bluebeam fan and even started a Bluebeam section on this forum.  For the town, we use SmartGov.  I think we will be replacing it soon, however.



Also important that users be on the same edition, we are on 18' but they are now on 19'.


----------



## jar546

UPDATE:
Since we have gone to essential/non-essential and we have a governor's declaration that mimics what we already declared anyway, it forced us to force contractors to fill out applications online and upload their documents.  We will never be 100% with this but COVID-19 is forcing it much harder than we could have on our own.  Town hall and the building department (we are a separate building) are closed down and we have a drop-box for plans and applications to be dropped off but we don't advertise that on our website, we push the online applications only.  Pickup of plans is by permit only and all payments are over the phone or send in a check.  We are still having difficulty with the online payment system but that will be a big help.  Staffing is reduced so that shifts are split into half days to minimize employee interaction and some can work from home.  Code enforcement is on limited hours but still patrolling in order to provide visibility.  Inspections are going on almost as normal with limits on who can be on a jobsite.  Some condos are not allowing construction or any activity so the numbers are reduced.  I go in as needed for a few hours but mostly work from home.  Apparently my office phone works just like I am at work when I plug it into the back of my modem.  We have more complaints about construction and why it is still allowed but otherwise somewhat normal with complaints.


----------



## mtlogcabin

We use the I-Pad pros with the writing stylist and we are very happy with them


----------



## Rick18071

all non essential business are shut down in PA and a state wide stay at home order. Residential construction can only finish a job that is almost done so we are only doing residential electrical service only and final inspections. Commercial construction needs an exception from the governor to continue and get inspections. I have a one construction sites that have this exception and may get another one so far.. I'm wearing a mask and gloves.

There are an awful lot of NY license plates in the Poconos where there are a lot of vacation homes and air b&b rentals. They are bringing the virus with them and it's starting to get bad here.


----------



## Keystone

Rick18071 said:


> all non essential business are shut down in PA and a state wide stay at home order. Residential construction can only finish a job that is almost done so we are only doing residential electrical service only and final inspections. Commercial construction needs an exception from the governor to continue and get inspections. I have a one construction sites that have this exception and may get another one so far.. I'm wearing a mask and gloves.
> 
> There are an awful lot of NY license plates in the Poconos where there are a lot of vacation homes and air b&b rentals. They are bringing the virus with them and it's starting to get bad here.



Rick, I see the same thing with NY Lic plates in and around then Lehigh Valley.  Our office who serves numerous municipalities is at a literal crawl. We have select medical projects, a large world head quarters and select residential who have received Governor exemption so or qualify under the order as written. 

Here’s a link to Pa Dept of Labor & Industry, clears up some questions. 
https://www.dli.pa.gov/Individuals/Labor-Management-Relations/bois/BOISFAQs/Pages/Building-FAQs.aspx


----------



## Keystone

AS OF TODAY, THIS EVENING, THE GOVERNOR OF PENNSYLVANIA SHUT DOWN CONSTRUCTION WAIVER APPLICATIONS.


----------



## Keystone

Pennsylvania Construction Codes Academy, 30 min clarification presentation.


----------



## jar546

Update 1 May 2020:
This completes the first full week back at full staffing.  The only people taking time off are those that qualify under the COVID rules that have issues with child-care and are using up the 80 hour bank of time we had to give them under federal law.  The public is still not allowed in the building with no end in site to that as of yet.

The good thing that happened is that this has forced us to go 100% online submittals and review which has been very trying but in the long run, necessary and well worth it.  I had to work with the software company for 3 weeks straight getting this up and running 100% vs the minimal we were doing which did not include any online submittals or payments, just inspection scheduling.  We literally went from 10mph to 100mph in less than 2 weeks but then needed another 2 weeks to iron our the issues.  We still have some wrinkles.

We added some security measures to the building that were long overdue and in the next few weeks will be adding thick glass to separate the office from the permit waiting area for the permit technicians at their counter.  Basically, COVID expedited the overdue inevitable anyway.


----------

